# Gluten free diet no longer working



## LindseyB (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi All,

I'm new here, so I'll try to keep my back story brief. In my early twenties, I started developing many of the classic hypo symptoms: weight gain (30 lbs in less than a year), brain fog, dry skin/eyes/hair, migraines, etc. My TSH was borderline, but because of all my symptoms, I was given medication, only it didn't help at all. The migraines were debilitating, but I eventually found a direct relationship between eating gluten and getting a migraine. I stopped gluten completely, and within 6 weeks I was a completely new person, all the symptoms went away, and I stopped taking my medicine.

Now ten years later, I am still gluten free, but the weight gain and every other symptom is back, aside from the migraines. The standard thyroid tests were in normal range, so I asked for antibody tests (I now know of a family history of Hashis) and they came back high. Still waiting to hear from the doctor on the actual details/specifics, but doing research, it appears that I most likely had Hashimoto's the whole time, but it was managed somewhat by a gluten free diet.

My question is, has anyone else found a gluten free diet worked for awhile, but then it abruptly stopped working? Any insight would be helpful while I wait to hear back from my doctor.

Thank you!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> My question is, has anyone else found a gluten free diet worked for awhile, but then it abruptly stopped working? Any insight would be helpful while I wait to hear back from my doctor.


Antibody involvement.


----------

